# selling a car?



## hammers fan (May 3, 2009)

selling a car in Spain is easy if you follow the steps as described in many helpful websites !!!!!!!!!! HOWEVER the advice has not been read by the authorities. my dec. '06 car will not require a ITV for 4 years yet the gestor insisted it did and I was asked to provide one by the gestor before any transfer of documents could take place. Be aware also of the high charges when selling a newish car; tax up to €500, ITV (MOT) €45, transfer tax €45+, gestor €?
It's a lot easier to send 1 form to DVLA!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hammers fan said:


> selling a car in Spain is easy if you follow the steps as described in many helpful websites !!!!!!!!!! HOWEVER the advice has not been read by the authorities. my dec. '06 car will not require a ITV for 4 years yet the gestor insisted it did and I was asked to provide one by the gestor before any transfer of documents could take place. Be aware also of the high charges when selling a newish car; tax up to €500, ITV (MOT) €45, transfer tax €45+, gestor €?
> It's a lot easier to send 1 form to DVLA!


What a cheery little post for those trying to sell their cars here!!! Thanks for that hammer!!!! So should we drive back to the UK and sell them there?? would that be the easier option??

jo xxx


----------



## Prioryman (Jul 29, 2009)

My first post: 
I had no problems, bought the LHD car in UK drove it across contacted a chap called Graham who sorted it all out for me. Three year old yaris so no ITV, small amount of tax and a very cheap service by Graham. All in all very happy. Much easier than here in UK....

John (new member)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Prioryman said:


> My first post:
> I had no problems, bought the LHD car in UK drove it across contacted a chap called Graham who sorted it all out for me. Three year old yaris so no ITV, small amount of tax and a very cheap service by Graham. All in all very happy. Much easier than here in UK....
> 
> John (new member)


Did Graham get it matriculated, cos I've heard thats the hard bit and if you then wanted to take it back to the UK, thats possibly where the fun would start. Welcome to the forum BTW

Jo xxx


----------



## hammers fan (May 3, 2009)

I couldn't understand why my car only 2 years 10 months needed an ITV(MOT)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hammers fan said:


> I couldn't understand why my car only 2 years 10 months needed an ITV(MOT)



I dont know the facts, but my guess knowing Spain, would be your gestor is related to the ITV man!!!!????

Jo xxx


----------



## Prioryman (Jul 29, 2009)

Hammer's Fan, I think who ever sorted it for you might have been ripping you off. Our car is now sitting in the garage under our house in Spain and total cost including taxes and Graham + gestor's fees was 450 euro's and I didn't have to lift a finger. If you want he details I'm happy to supply. Our home is in the Orihuela area of Spain.

Regards John in a very cold Norfolk


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Prioryman said:


> Hammer's Fan, I think who ever sorted it for you might have been ripping you off. Our car is now sitting in the garage under our house in Spain and total cost including taxes and Graham + gestor's fees was 450 euro's and I didn't have to lift a finger. If you want he details I'm happy to supply. Our home is in the Orihuela area of Spain.
> 
> Regards John in a very cold Norfolk


Did you buy a LHD Spanish car in the UK?

The ITV being talked about here is not an ITV as we know and love. It's the first check pre matriculacion that enables the production of the Ficha Technica and permiso de circulacion. Without it (homologation verification) you won't get the plates. No one says YOU have to take the car there to do this yourself, but the process of matriculacion has an ITV station visit within it.

Thereafter the car falls in to the normal system. No ITV for 5 years (sorry OP) then ITV every two years to age 10 then every year.

Been there, done that.

As for Gestor fees - piece of string. Depends on car type, known in Spanish market or not, mods done to std spec, modifications out of factory homologation etc., etc., etc.

Xose


----------



## Prioryman (Jul 29, 2009)

Xose, it was a LHD Spanish reg car I bought from an expat only having returned to the UK a month before. All I did was drive it back, it had spanish plates on it so not a lot to do..... We bought it as I was sick of paying large amonts of money for a "hire car". Fingers crossed we move over next year to live full time.

Regards John


----------



## Buttysmum (Feb 24, 2010)

*need help with finding a Gestor in Malaga/Torremolinos*

Need some help finding a good english speaking Gestor near Torremolinos/Malaga area?

I am purchasing a vehicle and need help with paperwork, bureaucracy, etc.


----------



## Buttysmum (Feb 24, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I can recommend an excellent one in Fuengirola AND she will give the first appointment free of charge. Too far?


Not too far if she travels?

Worth a shot...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

hammers fan said:


> selling a car in Spain is easy if you follow the steps as described in many helpful websites !!!!!!!!!! HOWEVER the advice has not been read by the authorities. my dec. '06 car will not require a ITV for 4 years yet the gestor insisted it did and I was asked to provide one by the gestor before any transfer of documents could take place. Be aware also of the high charges when selling a newish car; tax up to €500, ITV (MOT) €45, transfer tax €45+, gestor €?
> It's a lot easier to send 1 form to DVLA!


Hi, hammersfan, what was the vehicle as if it is what is called a "car derived van" in the UK,I.e a car that is derived from a van which in the UK is classed as a car,like a Ford tourneo connect, Fiat doblo, Renault berlingo, etc,etc;here if it is based on a van, to the Spanish it's a van & nothing but a van. From new they require an ITV after 2 years as required of commercial vehicles ( I know, I got caught like this ),then every 2years up to 6 , then every year up to 10, then every 6mths. Also they are classed as commercial vehicles by Spanish insurers with much higher ins. costs.


----------

